# New gun owner



## Notman (Dec 26, 2008)

Just picked my first gun yesterday. After a ton of reading and renting a few at the range i went with M&P 9. Went out to a friends house that has 50 acers of land and shot at some platic bottels that I had in the truck. We put about 150 rounds through it. I realy love the way it shoots. Hope to get to the range soon and see what I can do to some targets.

Thanks for all the helpfull info you all put up on here. It helped me out a ton.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

CONGRATS, and great choice, but I must caution you be very very careful because you know what they say you just can't own one.


----------



## Notman (Dec 26, 2008)

I never intended to stop at one.:smt023 This one is to learn with and get the wife used to shooting. After that we plan on both getting our carry license and build from there.


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase and a great choice.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome from Northern Arizona

Good choice. Enjoy :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome from Northern Colorado. Good first choice. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome from Eastern North Carolina


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas. Good choice for a starter. The journey begins!!:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome from Orlando.

And congrats on the new M&P... I now own 2 (all I need). I have the M&P PRO Series, currently pimped out for USPSA, and a M&P9C, that's soon to get a slight trigger job, and maybe some night-sights.

Great guns.

JeffWard


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Welcome from Big Sky Country.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Welcome from Lower Alabama. Buy another M&P so your 9 won't be alone.


----------

